# Puppy Eyes



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi,
I was wondering if there is anything unusual about this puppy eye. I’ve only really seen adult dog eyes and to me this looks like the third eyelid is showing or something is wrong. Will this go away? He is 4 weeks in the picturebut it is still the same at 5 weeks (don’t worry he is still with his litter) 









thanks!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I can't tell from the photo. Is the puppy parti-coloured? 

Peggy has one dark brown third eyelid and one white one. Both are always visible:










When her allergies flare up, she gets lots of green goop and the lids get even more prominent. They make her look a little crazy (especially since they're mismatched), but they're of no concern to our vet.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Snarky had pale third eyelids. It looked very freaky and a bit disturbing when the eyelid was relaxed.


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

He’s either an apricot or a cream so not a parti. We are going to ask the breeder about it but based on the pictures you guys sent I guess it might be normal. Dr. Google freaked me out!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Some dogs naturally have a third eyelid that shows more prominently. Peggy is a good example. The puppy may just be one of these dogs. As long as it's equally prominent on both eyes I would say it's probably fine.


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmm I feel like it is much more prominent in his right eye than left...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Murphy3 said:


> Hmm I feel like it is much more prominent in his right eye than left...


Peggy's left third eyelid _looks_ more prominent than the other one because it's white. But if this puppy doesn't have two different colours like she does, then I agree it might be cause for further investigation. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Murphy3 said:


> Hmm I feel like it is much more prominent in his right eye than left...


From the photo I can't tell because the other one is in shadow.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

My spoo is a parti (black and white) and both her third eyelids show and have since we got her. Google freaked me out and I took her to the vet - in her case they’re normal and nothing to be concerned about. But, they get goopy and are more noticeable/red when her allergies are present (generally in the spring/summer). They’re also super creepy when she is falling asleep and her eyes are open 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

vandog said:


> My spoo is a parti (black and white) and both her third eyelids show and have since we got her. Google freaked me out and I took her to the vet - in her case they’re normal and nothing to be concerned about. But, they get goopy and are more noticeable/red when her allergies are present (generally in the spring/summer). They’re also super creepy when she is falling asleep and her eyes are open 😂


Oh gosh, yes. I took a photo while sleeping Peggy was looking particularly creepy the other day. Like a snake eye!










It's like her lid actually just has a dark spot on it, which isn't surprising as she's got spots on every other inch of her body.

Peggy's dad is a parti and also has visible third eyelids, but they're not quite so colourful.


----------

